# Hotel California sucks Channel 30



## jjcanot (Dec 1, 2017)

How can you set an Eagles channel without a word about the old members: Randy Meisner, Bernie Leadon, Don Felder. They are history of the band and as important as Don Henley who probably ask not to talk about them. That's crap. 
Don Henley is probably responsable for that but he is not the Eagles. All the members are important. Randy Meisner was a very kind guy and talented as Don Felder is and Bernie Leadon is part of the sound of this band. How can you name this channel Hotel California without a word for Don Felder who compose it and play so beautiful guitar parts in it.
Don Henley may be talented but humanly he is a terrible guy. I don't like him
This channel is so restricted it play the same songs again and again on a very short time.
That's sucks


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Your apparent bias aside, it would be better to complain to Sirius/XM directly.


----------



## jjcanot (Dec 1, 2017)

Nick said:


> Your apparent bias aside, it would be better to complain to Sirius/XM directly.


I'm not complaining and they probably don't care. I'm just saying what I think. I thought it was general discussion on Sirius XM...


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

way to not complain!


----------



## jjcanot (Dec 1, 2017)

gjrhine said:


> way to not complain!


Pfffffffff


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jjcanot said:


> I'm not complaining and they probably don't care. I'm just saying what I think. I thought it was general discussion on Sirius XM...


Saying the channel sucks sure sounds like a complaint. If it's not, then just don't listen to that channel.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

jjcanot said:


> Pfffffffff


*jjcanot*, welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## jjcanot (Dec 1, 2017)

billsharpe said:


> Saying the channel sucks sure sounds like a complaint. If it's not, then just don't listen to that channel.


I'm not interested about this kind of commentaries. I'm just interested in people who listened to this channel and what they think about, even if it's completely different of my opinion.
If you don't like what I'm writing, don't read it


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you taken Nick's advice in post #2?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

jjcanot said:


> I'm not complaining ...


I would not call "crap" and "sucks" praise of the channel ... or a neutral statement.

As far as my opinion of the channel, I don't listen to SiriusXM for their music.


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

jjcanot said:


> I'm not interested about this kind of commentaries. I'm just interested in people who listened to this channel and what they think about, even if it's completely different of my opinion.
> If you don't like what I'm writing, don't read it


I listen to it like 24/7 and love love love it.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

The channel started out slow and has improved every day since.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah, Mr. Hine! I've asked you to post the bitrates for various Sirius channels, but never heard anything back.... Can you oblige?


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

not interest in doing your research do ceept Paypal tho


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Meanwhile the people who like The Loft are up in arms about their channel being taken off the satellites for The Eagles. Especially since they were originally told The Loft would return on Jan 2 but now that's been pushed back to Feb 1.


----------

